# How long does a lactose intolerance attack last?



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Weve figured out my son is lactose intolerant. 

Drinking milk will cause him to regurgitate all day. you can smell it on his breath.

I havent bought milk, ice cream or the like for years because I'm LI. It took me awhile to figure out when he was coming home from memaws what was going on.
Ive told her to quit letting him have milk with cereal, ice cream, etc, but does she listen? 
Its gotten to a point I hardly let them go over there anymore..

Well school has started and I told my don to not drink milk, get water..


The nurse called me two days in a row because he was complaining his stomach hurt. The first day I picked him up and he was just fine..
The second day she caled at 11, figuring he wanted to be checked out I told her to let him ride it out. She called back at 2 saying he was back in there so I went and got him.
He acted fine but once we got home he had a episode of diarrhea. He was his normal self. 
We had to run to see a house and he suddenly said, "Im going to throw up!". And did, all over himself and the truck.

It looked like chocolate milk.

I kept him home today. Fed him breakfast (oatmeal and oj) and made sure he was drinking water and even gave him some ginger root. 
He had a couple more episodes but has acted just fine all day. Normal extroverted active self.

We had to get his brother from school and he complained again his stomach hurt. About 45 minutes later I stopped and picked him something to eat.
When we got home he threw up in the yard.
But hes still acting fine.

I poked about what hed been eating at school, turns out hes been eating milk and cereal every morning (i feed him before school) then eating their yogart, cheese, muffin, and milk lunch.
After a week and a half Im wondering if its caught up to him?
I was thinking maybe he was constipated when he was initially complaining and now maybe his system is flushing? 


Would a lactose intolerance "attack" last this long?


----------



## BlueHen (Jul 25, 2014)

I have never heard of a lactose intolerance "attack". These symptoms are merely the repercussions of not eating properly and ingesting lactose.
Both of my kids are dairy intolerant. If they eat dairy, they vomit until their system is cleared out. If they continue to eat dairy, they keep having symptoms. 
I don't know how old your son is, but I would be making it VERY clear to the school that he is not to have any dairy. You will probably need a doctor's note, or else you can provide dairy free snacks for him at school (this is what I do for my kindergartner).


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I wouldnt call it an attack, just a lack of a better word. 

I will have to have a note for the school to take him off dairy.

How long does it usually take for a system to clean out?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lactose intolerance simply means a person's GI system lacks the enzyme(s) to breakdown lactose. One can add the enzymes at will. They are available over the counter.


----------



## largentdepoche2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lactose intolerance for me goes pretty fast. I get nauseous, sweaty and crampy, then blow everything out my bottom. :yuck: probably 30 minutes to 45 minutes max.

I think it could be worse for a kid for sure. I can eat cheese that has lactose but ice cream hurts my rear.

Kat


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Cheese I can handle, ice cream I can usually handle with a slight tummy ache, but milk is the worst for me. Blah


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We dealt with this when dd was in school. It lasts until his system gets rebalanced. It can take several days. 

Good luck getting the school to co-operate with you. Our school would NOT follow doctors orders. She was required to take Lactaid with milk, doctors orders, written on a prescription note. The school would not allow her to take the enzyme with milk, rendering it useless. So I had to pack her lunch, every day. Got calls and complaints about how I was abusing my dd by refusing to allow her to have dairy. Got threats of them calling Children's services on me. Finally told her to just hide her pill and take it if she decided to drink milk. It took a couple months to get her system straightened out.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

I would have a heart to heart talk with the child and make it plain that no milk was allowed. I would get a note from the doctor about the child's condition, go to the school and have a heart to heart talk about them allowing a dangerous health condition to endanger your child. The whole problem should be solved in a week. If any child has to take medicine at school there are established policies for dealing with the situation.

COWS


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't take lactose intolerance lightly. I knew a woman in a nursing home who died, when she should NOT have, because she was lactose intolerant and they kept giving her dairy products.

Mon


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

SeaGoat said:


> Weve figured out my son is lactose intolerant.
> 
> Drinking milk will cause him to regurgitate all day. you can smell it on his breath.
> 
> ...


I've had bouts go on for days but most of the time it last the morning after I've eaten ice cream. I have a weakness for it. I'm off of it now but man my wife has been eating it in bed at night and I have to keep telling myself no or it's going to cause issues.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

He finally seemed better yesterday. He was running around and pretty much his normal self the whole time, maybe a little more sluggish. 

I explained over and over that he can not have dairy at school.
That means no milk, ice cream, yogurt, or cheese.
He kept saying, 'Okayyyyyy', but I guess well find out if hes listening.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I drink soy milk,he will have to get use to it.
I make yogurt out of soy milk too.
I tolerate white cheese but not yellow cheese. But don't tolerate well.
They have dairy free ice cream, but it's an acquired taste.
Rather have a Herbert,but watch sugar amounts.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Coconut milk ice cream is pretty good but it does take some getting used to. I love icecream but I still don't eat it. It's to much on my system.


----------

